#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  National Indian Awards - Full List

## Manoj

Some Important National Award which everyone should know to increase GK (Awards Other National). I hope it will improve your knowledge. Keep update yourself with GK.





  Similar Threads: Indian Standard and British standard codes list free pdf download Indian standard codes list Strength of Concrete Indian Standard full notes pdf downloads Engineering Awards in India for the first time 2012 List of CEOs of major Indian Companies

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> GK (Awards Other National)


Moved to the General Knowledge Section.

Nice share BTW!

----------


## crazybishnoi29

do we need such intense G.K.? because i never thought about these awards,, only current affairs are main questions asked in tests....
btw, nice post, keep it up!!!

----------

